# laddr racks, moonlighting half rack??



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Anybody use the half rack on their pick up trucks?? I dont haul ladders, but I do on accasion have to carry one or two ladders here and their. Just wondering if the half rack system can handle a 36Ft ladder. The rack Im looking at is called the moonlighter. any thoughts. 

thanks
dave


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

pics


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> Anybody use the half rack on their pick up trucks?? I dont haul ladders, but I do on accasion have to carry one or two ladders here and their. Just wondering if the half rack system can handle a 36Ft ladder. The rack Im looking at is called the moonlighter. any thoughts.
> 
> thanks
> dave


Dave, I had one installed in/on my truck when it was new while I was waiting for them to make the canopy.

It was a name brand, but I can't remember the name of it now. It actually worked great and would have no problem w/a 40' ladder.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Just looks crazy coming down the road. Also don't forget and pull in a fast food drive through. My track rack would slide, and I would move them both up front and basically have the same thing.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

If your're only carry a ladder from time to time can't see why that wouldn't work for your needs.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the Track Rack and only keep the front on the truck. If I ever need to haul a long ladder, I slide the rear rack on.


----------

